# Anyone have advice on best place to order a pressurized Co2 system for the best price



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

hey all, i am not impressed with my DIY system, granted its only been in my tank for 4 weeks, but it just seems that i cant get it dialed in correctly to 1 bubble per second, and i am thinking i may just suck it up and pay the money it costs to get a real system.


now my question is, where online can i buy a tank and a regulator for the best price, a place that ships to canada, and wont destroy me on shipping fees. i live in kamloops and wont be going to Vancouver for a month or 2, so i would rather have one shipped to me!

i have called allover Kamloops today and NOTHING i couldnt find a tank anywhere 5-10 pounds. 

does anyone have any suggestions? i am hoping to spend around 150, but will go as high as 200.00 any higher and the wife will kill me haha.

at the same time i dont want to spend 200 for a low end piece of junk that will break on me in no time.

hopefully someone can point me the right way!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen a new complete system with a good regulator\needle valve for less than $200. You could probably find a 5lb tank without a solenoid for that if you pieced it together, but at that point shipping would kill you.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-check-valve-needle-valve-drop-checker-37001/


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I spent $165 for A brand new 15lb tank and regulator. Please check this thread:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...ulator-people-who-like-build-their-own-35431/

+ needle valve for $25 from J&L. If you want to put a solenoid and bubble counter then thats extra.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Maybe this? CO2 Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought my regulator/bubble counter/solenoid from J&L Milwaukee CO2 Regulator with Needle Valve & Solenoid. They ship the box is small and probably cheap! They are the best LFS in B.C for prices and selection on all equipment IMO

I bought my co2 tank from a local fire extinguisher shop. Found it way cheaper than buying it online or from a LFS. I paid $80 for a 10lbs tank full. Try to find one in your area

Cheapest I could put the system together was $220. Ive bought this same setup for a few other peoples tanks. I try not to order stuff from ebay or amazon or other similar sites. It can be a hassle is it breaks or has issues.


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380491523600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380491523600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

NEOH is selling one... He's in Surrey, I am in cloverdale but I am coming up to kamloops on the 27th. If you can work something out, I'd bring it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OK. Let's be fair to our sponsor 

Dual Guage CO2 Regulator, Solenoid & Needle Valve
Aluminum CO2 Cylinder - 10 Pound

These are decent product at decent prices. Of course, you can find cheapest prices on-line from people you don't know.


----------



## MiyabiAqua (Apr 15, 2013)

We posted a pretty concise article about Co2 on our website: CO2

Aquariums West have quality Co2 regulators on stock: CO2 Systems


----------

